# Sprache im Steamshop ändert sich ständig (Deutsch/Englisch)



## BabaYaga (6. Februar 2015)

*Sprache im Steamshop ändert sich ständig (Deutsch/Englisch)*

Hello Leute,

Ich wollte mal fragen ob es noch jemand so geht, dass sie sich verwendete Sprache im Steam-Shop selbst immer wieder ändert.
Bei mir switched die von einem Tag zum Anderen immer von deutsch auf englisch und umgekehrt und das ohne irgendein zutun von mir.

In Steam selbst habe ich bspw. immer auf deutsch gestellt. Also Region Austria in meinem Fall und Oberfläche ebenfalls deutsch.
Die Steam Oberfläche selbst ist auch immer in Deutsch, sowie sämtliche Menüs. Auch die Spiele werden primär auf deutsch geladen.
Hab jetzt auch kein Problem mit den paar englischen Wörtern, trotzdem würde mich interessieren wieso das ständig von selbst switched... oder ob ich da noch wo was einstellen kann? Wär mir nämlich neu nach all den Jahren...

Also sämtliche Shop texte und Spielbeschreibungen werden dann automatisch in englisch angezeigt.
Bin mir sicher, wenn ich heute Abend oder morgen wieder starte, ist es wieder in deutsch 

Vielleicht hat mich Game mal belauscht und war aufgrund des merkwürdigen Dialektes nicht sicher, welche Sprache das sein sollte hahahaha 

[Update]

Genau wie ich es mir gedacht habe.
Einen Tag später beim nächsten Start, alles wieder auf deutsch... oO

Br, Fletcher


----------



## Schinken (27. April 2015)

*AW: Sprache im Steamshop ändert sich ständig (Deutsch/Englisch)*

Heyho, ist jetzt ein wenig älter der Thread, aber falls jemand ne Idee hat, ich habe dasselbe ,,Problem''.


----------

